# [Regular Season Game 42] Houston Rockets vs. Denver Nuggets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*vs.*

*(25-16)/(27-14)*


When/Where:
*Monday, January 19, 2:00 PM ET*






















































*Alston / Wafer / Battier / Scola / Yao*














































*Billups / Smith / Jones / Martin / Nene*


_*Preview*_


> Playing well without Tracy McGrady and Ron Artest would be a tall order for any team. Fortunately for the Houston Rockets, their 7-foot-6 center is doing plenty to pick up the slack.
> 
> Yao Ming looks to lead the Houston Rockets to their third win in four games without McGrady and Artest on Monday, but they face a tough opponent as they host the Northwest Division-leading Denver Nuggets.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Fast team, so Wafer will have good game,and they are without Melo.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL Skip said he wanted to go 12 from 12. He might do that.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

He missed a 3


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Next one better not be a jumper


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Rafer was awesome. Cant wait for Rafer & Yao to get back on the court. The guys out there right now are killing me.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL we have forgotten how to play defense.

On the plus side when we have scored over 100 points we have won the game.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

The Nuggets are shooting 65%, there are NO defense.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Where's the defense. Did it take the day off for MLK!?

Bennett Salvatore should never officiate a Rockets game. I've seen him screw us over time and time again.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Well down 3 at the half. But seriously have we totally forgot how to play defense?

Billups is just going to draw a big and hand it over the rock to his teammate for a dunk all day if we let him.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Chuck Hayes should be on the court with Yao, Scola and Landry just keep getting Yao exposed.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd switch it up a bit and put in Mutombo with Yao. I guarantee the Nuggets won't finish with 100pts.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

ANyone got a stream mine isnt working anymore,


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn hate when I have to follow on boxscore.

Rockets need this game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Ps looking at Wafer's boxscore. When the shots are not falling he needs to be creating for his teammates and looking to Yao more. Despite his great game play recently he is no superstar.

PS wierd that Yao has only 3 rebounds all offensive...........


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

What unbelievable officiating? But what these refs have against Rockets??


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

> wierd that Yao has only 3 rebounds all offensive...........


Actually that is probably because Denver have barely missed any shots. (they have missed 23 shots in total)


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

If you go to NBA.com/china and click the *chinese words* VS *chinese words* box and download the plug in you can get the stream.

This is stupid.

And yea the stream is in Chinese but whatever.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

hroz said:


> LOL we have forgotten how to play defense.
> 
> On the plus side when we have scored over 100 points we have won the game.



Against the Lakers,we lost 105-100.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice shot Yao that's what we all like to see but huge 3 from Billups.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

mtlk said:


> Against the Lakers,we lost 105-100.


And against the Hawks 103-100

Nice move by Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Beautiful play.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nuggets with 17 turnovers to our 9 and we are only up 1? :S


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We need Ron in these type of games.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

You got to be ****ing with me these lame calls.

I dont even no why the Nuggets resorted to flopping.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao with 5 fouls yikes.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao's mad,let's see what will happen.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Come on Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Kenyon is trying to kill Yao Ming.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

5th foul on Yao,horrible call.:azdaja:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

It just appears the refs dont want the Rockets to win this game, no matter how hard the Rockets are trying.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao is going crazy!:clap:


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yaooo


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn Yao with 2 Tos and a missed shot


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

mtlk said:


> Against the Lakers,we lost 105-100.


I said *over* 100. 100 isnt over 100.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah Chuck


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

The Chuckwagon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Get it to Brooks and run down the clock?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

That was a risky pass.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn only one second goes by and Aaron misses the 1st.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS.:clap:
Chuck with the clutcher charge, THANK YOU HAYES.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Stick in Mutombo and block those sorry *** Nuggets. :naughty:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

**** ****


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Miss *****.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Rebound pls.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Yeah another win thank god.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Yao gets the rebound and Rockets win! Today's an amazing NBA day.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yao was terrific today.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I like how Yao got in that refs face and let it be known that he's had it with the bull****. After that moment they made sure Yao got his calls. Looks like Yao is gonna have to pick up a tech every game.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't believe I missed this game completely. I thought I had time today and watch it. Man, why they play games in the afternoon? It makes no sense.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Man, why they play games in the afternoon? It makes no sense.


MLK Day.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well ****, I didnt know this game was a 2pm game. On a monday? I guess it is MLK, I didnt know they ran early games. I missed it


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

This was one of the worst officiated games against the rockets I have seen. Yao should've gone to the line at least 15 times in this game and to turnaround and call 5 fouls against him was ridiculous.

I stand by my statement that Yao is not officiated like a star player. When dudes like Kleza or Birdman are getting the foul call against Yao there is something very wrong with the officiating.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> This was one of the worst officiated games against the rockets I have seen. Yao should've gone to the line at least 15 times in this game and to turnaround and call 5 fouls against him was ridiculous.
> 
> I stand by my statement that Yao is not officiated like a star player. When dudes like Kleza or Birdman are getting the foul call against Yao there is something very wrong with the officiating.


Did you read the recap? George Karl was complaining Yao got away with a lot of fouls. :lol:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> Did you read the recap? George Karl was complaining Yao got away with a lot of fouls. :lol:


Exactly what Worrell said.... once Yao got the techs and they started making calls(the right calls) towards the end teams don't know what to do because they're so used to fouling him and getting away with it.

It seems as if officiating Yao fairly would be cheating in our favor.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

> It seems as if officiating Yao fairly would be cheating in our favor.


I don't agree with that. I'm not saying he should get every call but, there should be a balance. Yao is one of the top NBA players so, he should get that foul call more often than not.

Yao should be going to the line just as many times as Duncan and he's not. I'm calling conspiracy on this one. My theory is that Yao doesn't go to the line as much as the other superstars because he shots such a high percentage from the line. It wouldn't fit the leagues image to have it's 7'6 center leading the league in scoring. The NBA favors the athletic SG's and SF's.

While Yao definitely sells merchandise, nobody grows up wishing they were Yao Ming because not very many people are going to grow up to be 7'6. Being Lebron, Kobe, or DWade seems more likely even though people don't realize that having that kind of athletic ability is pretty and being able to harness it is much the equivalent of being 7'6.

Rockets could actually sprint into the All Star break 10 to 12 games over .500 which is great. Well deserved win after some bad officiating yesterday.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> I don't agree with that. I'm not saying he should get every call but, there should be a balance. Yao is one of the top NBA players so, he should get that foul call more often than not.
> 
> Yao should be going to the line just as many times as Duncan and he's not. I'm calling conspiracy on this one. My theory is that Yao doesn't go to the line as much as the other superstars because he shots such a high percentage from the line. It wouldn't fit the leagues image to have it's 7'6 center leading the league in scoring. The NBA favors the athletic SG's and SF's.
> 
> ...


I understand not many people are going to be 7'6 but as he has made basketball the No1 sport in China. I think alot of people have the same dream in China of making the NBA and being a star in it. Something that they look to Yao for. After all it started with Yao.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

This would have been one of the top three games of the past few seasons if not for the terrible officiating.

It was funny, though, how the Nuggets had no idea how to guard Yao after they started calling fouls with about three minutes left in the game. Kenyon Martin was absolutely bewildered.

Alston was excellent, again.

Wafer needs to reign it in a little. Contested threes with plenty of time left on the shot clock and Yao in a clear passing angle with his man behind him really aren't the best shots. Wafer has a couple of those every game. He's the only guy who does it. Reminiscent of a young Luther Head, or Bob Sura in his first 20 or so games.


----------

